# BE Creams



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive been meaning to get some nice pictures of the creams i collected from the London champs, Here they are


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ears!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe, they look pink eyed cos of the camera!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> Hehe, they look pink eyed cos of the camera!


Id say it looks more ruby coloured than pink bu tthats just me being awkward :gwavec


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

*Lovely Look at those ears :shock: *


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

these girls are so friendly i just love them :love :love1

Not sure if the buck is in any of them pics if he is hes lovely too lol!


----------

